

Startup vs. Harvard Business School? - kunle
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/08/help-this-entrepreneur-decide-between-harvard-and-his-startups-vote-here/

======
kunle
Looks like a user acquisition play - with the share with FB/Twitter buttons.

